# Join Fantasy Baseball



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I know its a little early, but I made a Nodakoutdoors baseball league. It is the yahoo on yahoo sports Join it now while there is still room. The League ID# is 63900 and the Password is outdoors http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/
-mallardhunter


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

It is telling me the league number doesn't exist. Where do you have the league under?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

You have to click on the free one down below the three main choices.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm in

smalls on steroids

I'm going to attempt to draft an all "juiced" team.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The Redhorse Suckers...headin to M-A-R-S...MARS B!TC#ES!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

i am in and i hope you are ready to loose. hahahahaha :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Look out for Franchise.

See ya in round one Simonson.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Don't worry guys you are all going down 8)


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

im in, keep an eye out for the spoonies!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

siminsion I will trade you a bass trip for a bow trip you know in head to head


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

You guys still looking for a player?? And if so, it is going to be an auto or live draft?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I got in this league, looks like there are 10 guys now. What's lil' flip say...Game Over. I got another league with another buddy that we are having a life draft in. Looking for 4 or 5 more players at the current time. We are going with weekly lineups to keep people more intereseted. The daily stuff tends to get to be to much for even the most avid players. PM me with any interest. No need to be a serious baseball fanatic, just looking for a few other guys that like to have fun. Give me a shout out and I'll set you up with league ID and password.

870 XPRS


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I believe that all people should NOT play this or watch/go to ANY BASEBALL games. The sport is tainted for life. When they went on strike they should have stayed there. Football IS AMERICA'S FAVORITE GAME


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

ej4, keep that post in the NHL thread. That is one sport nobody really cares about.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> ej4, keep that post in the NHL thread. That is one sport nobody really cares about.


Yet, I love the NHL


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

OK, i'm wrong, a few out there like hockey.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I am in too! Look out for the beerbellies!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

test


----------

